# Two mystery bottles!



## Catcat16 (Apr 1, 2020)

So I just found these yesterday and have looked up the hutch bottle with no success. The other bottle, well, I have no idea where to start with.  

the hutch bottle has a big “P E” embossed on the front in a beautiful font. The back is embossed “Pebner bottler wil, Del” and there is a “p E” on the bottom of the bottle as well. I’ve never seen one like this before and I don’t just mean the company. The shape of the bottle is something I’m not used to. Instead of a smooth cylinder bottle, it’s almost like idk an octagon? Where the sides are carved down And that appears to start in the middle of the bottle a little towards the bottom. So the top as you can see doesn’t have that. It’s really neat. The color looks aqua and it’s in near mint condition luckally as the other two I found there were smashed to bits. I can’t imagine how as these bottles are so strong. I can’t find it online anywhere or find any info on the company.

The other bottle is also aqua if not a more blue ish color. It’s almost like an iced glass texture but that could just be from the years under ground. It’s beautiful but I have no idea to search a symbol. 
the front has that symbol and towards the bottom of the bottle it says “6 fluid oz net” there’s no words on the bottom or back. I would really appreciate any help. Thank you 
-Cat


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 1, 2020)

That is called a mug base hutch. 10 sided. Beautiful hutch even has the stopper! What a find. I have no other info at this time... Sorry. I am sure someone will come up with more information.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi.  It's a P. Ebner.  it's listed as DE0041-0044 in the online hutchbook, http://hutchbook.com/.  Check it out-it's a great site.


----------



## Catcat16 (Apr 1, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That is called a mug base hutch. 10 sided. Beautiful hutch even has the stopper! What a find. I have no other info at this time... Sorry. I am sure someone will come up with more information.


Well at least I know what to list it as. I had no other ideas besides octagon even though I knew it was more then 8 sided I wasn’t sure what else to call it haha. So that’s great. Any info is good info!!


----------



## Catcat16 (Apr 1, 2020)

bottlecrazy said:


> Hi.  It's a P. Ebner.  it's listed as DE0041-0044 in the online hutchbook, http://hutchbook.com/.  Check it out-it's a great site.



thanks that may really help me in the future but for some reason I can’t find this one in the search. It keeps saying no bottles found. Am I putting  something in wrong?


----------



## Michaelppoling78 (Apr 1, 2020)

I have a lot of bottles that I cannot locate online. But you are getting nice bottles. I'm impressed. I cannot find any info on any of these.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 1, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> thanks that may really help me in the future but for some reason I can’t find this one in the search. It keeps saying no bottles found. Am I putting  something in wrong?




Take a look at this link & you'll find that Hutch about 1/3 of the way down on first page. Hope this helps. LEON.



			Hutchinson Project-Search Results


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 1, 2020)

Here's another link to pin point it. Make sure you got the period or Dot after P to find it in search. LEON.



			Hutchinson Project-Search Results


----------



## sandchip (Apr 2, 2020)

I've got a smaller version of the rectangular bottle with the C & Co. or OOC & Co. or whatever it says.  Don't know, but it always looked like some kind of cosmetic bottle to me, lotion, shampoo or something.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Well at least I know what to list it as. I had no other ideas besides octagon even though I knew it was more then 8 sided I wasn’t sure what else to call it haha. So that’s great. Any info is good info!!


Decagon is ten sided.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 2, 2020)

C&Co bottles are Colgate & Co.  I find them by the bucketload and sometimes you can still make out the labels.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 2, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> C&Co bottles are Colgate & Co.  I find them by the bucketload and sometimes you can still make out the labels.


Yes it is, I've also dug one of these. I believe this type was used for toilet water?


----------



## Catcat16 (Apr 3, 2020)

Michaelppoling78 said:


> I have a lot of bottles that I cannot locate online. But you are getting nice bottles. I'm impressed. I cannot find any info on any of these.


I’m getting good bottles?!? Sheesh look at yours. I’d litterally cry if I found that blue/teal one or that beautiful milk glass. Really cool. Sorry to hear you can’t find any info on them. It’s always the good ones


----------



## Catcat16 (Apr 3, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Here's another link to pin point it. Make sure you got the period or Dot after P to find it in search. LEON.
> 
> 
> 
> Hutchinson Project-Search Results


Ohhhhh that’s what I did wrong! Thanks for the help!


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 3, 2020)

Is the teal bottle smelling salts?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 3, 2020)

The little figural jar that looks like mr. Peanut...must be a peanut butter jar.? That one with the penny Is as tiny as they come looks like a med.


----------



## spanky (Apr 8, 2020)

The blue salts bottle looks appears to be a bath salts and the figural jar does look a lot like Mr. Peanut.  He is usually depicted with a monocle.  If it is, I would guess it was shelled nuts and not peanut butter. Cant imagine trying to get the butter out of that shape.


----------



## Patchwerker (Apr 8, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Well at least I know what to list it as. I had no other ideas besides octagon even though I knew it was more then 8 sided I wasn’t sure what else to call it haha. So that’s great. Any info is good info!!


You could add the word "faceted" to help with your description of it


----------



## Michaelppoling78 (Apr 8, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> I’m getting good bottles?!? Sheesh look at yours. I’d litterally cry if I found that blue/teal one or that beautiful milk glass. Really cool. Sorry to hear you can’t find any info on them. It’s always the good ones


I've never dug a hutch. I believe they're around here but really deep. I live in Grafton wv


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 9, 2020)

Grafton made a Hutch, you'll find them in Privy's. Good luck. LEON.

P.S. Check out link below.





__





						Hutchinson Project-Search Results
					





					www.hutchbook.com


----------



## Catcat16 (Apr 19, 2020)

Michaelppoling78 said:


> I've never dug a hutch. I believe they're around here but really deep. I live in Grafton wv


Really? Dang that stinks. I find way more broken ones then good condition ones. In fact it’s a really good day if I find one of those and it’s rare like I’ve got hundreds of bottles maybe even 1000 probably a little less than that honestly but still out of all those I’ve probably only got about six or seven in good condition and about four Or five more cracked or chipped. you wanna hear something awful?

 I was trying to show my boyfriend who always has his face in his phone, one of the bottles after I cleaned it.. (I found three that day) two were the same 1 was different from the other two. The one that was different was really cool and it was the only one in perfect condition the other two had either cracks or chips. I have them all out laying on my bed after I cleaned them.. and I was holding the different one in my hand out towards him telling him to grab it so he could see it. He wasn’t paying attention and after about 45 seconds of me holding it and him not looking over I said “F” -it and started to pull it back towards me and it slipped out of my hands and fell on to the two other hutch bottles breaking all three... two of them broke clean in half. I was beyond upset. But it was my fault for having them all out the way I did. Plus I’m a total butterfingers and should have known better.this picture is seconds before that happened. That was my haul that day. r.i.p my lil bottle babies


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2020)

Bummer, Those were nice looking Hutch's.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Really? Dang that stinks. I find way more broken ones then good condition ones. In fact it’s a really good day if I find one of those and it’s rare like I’ve got hundreds of bottles maybe even 1000 probably a little less than that honestly but still out of all those I’ve probably only got about six or seven in good condition and about four Or five more cracked or chipped. you wanna hear something awful?
> 
> I was trying to show my boyfriend who always has his face in his phone, one of the bottles after I cleaned it.. (I found three that day) two were the same 1 was different from the other two. The one that was different was really cool and it was the only one in perfect condition the other two had either cracks or chips. I have them all out laying on my bed after I cleaned them.. and I was holding the different one in my hand out towards him telling him to grab it so he could see it. He wasn’t paying attention and after about 45 seconds of me holding it and him not looking over I said “F” -it and started to pull it back towards me and it slipped out of my hands and fell on to the two other hutch bottles breaking all three... two of them broke clean in half. I was beyond upset. But it was my fault for having them all out the way I did. Plus I’m a total butterfingers and should have known better.this picture is seconds before that happened. That was my haul that day. r.i.p my lil bottle babies


That is a shame. I have butterfingers myself. I know this is just the tip of your iceberg. What i mean is your young and i am sure you will have many amazing finds in the future. I still get a sick feeling in my stomach at the thought of this $160.00 5 gallon water jug i broke. It was an Electrified water. Talk about a mess...glass everywhere, plus i was bare foot in the basement (i just finished rinsing in out.) of course i got glass in my feet for my troubles. When things go wrong for me they usually go from bad to worse. The fact that bottles are fragile is part of the lure and an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> So I just found these yesterday and have looked up the hutch bottle with no success. The other bottle, well, I have no idea where to start with.
> 
> the hutch bottle has a big “P E” embossed on the front in a beautiful font. The back is embossed “Pebner bottler wil, Del” and there is a “p E” on the bottom of the bottle as well. I’ve never seen one like this before and I don’t just mean the company. The shape of the bottle is something I’m not used to. Instead of a smooth cylinder bottle, it’s almost like idk an octagon? Where the sides are carved down And that appears to start in the middle of the bottle a little towards the bottom. So the top as you can see doesn’t have that. It’s really neat. The color looks aqua and it’s in near mint condition luckally as the other two I found there were smashed to bits. I can’t imagine how as these bottles are so strong. I can’t find it online anywhere or find any info on the company.
> 
> ...


 Www.glassbottlemarks.com
I use this site often...i think you will too. ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Catcat16 (Apr 21, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That is a shame. I have butterfingers myself. I know this is just the tip of your iceberg. What i mean is your young and i am sure you will have many amazing finds in the future. I still get a sick feeling in my stomach at the thought of this $160.00 5 gallon water jug i broke. It was an Electrified water. Talk about a mess...glass everywhere, plus i was bare foot in the basement (i just finished rinsing in out.) of course i got glass in my feet for my troubles. When things go wrong for me they usually go from bad to worse. The fact that bottles are fragile is part of the lure and an accident waiting to happen.


Dangggg that sucks! Well that makes me feel a bit better lol! Well, the fact I’m not the only one I mean.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 21, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That is called a mug base hutch. 10 sided. Beautiful hutch even has the stopper! What a find. I have no other info at this time... Sorry. I am sure someone will come up with more information.





sandchip said:


> I've got a smaller version of the rectangular bottle with the C & Co. or OOC & Co. or whatever it says.  Don't know, but it always looked like some kind of cosmetic bottle to me, lotion, shampoo or something.


The 2nd one is a colgate perfume bottle I have a smaller identical one...beautiful hutch though I'm so jealous I want  to find one so bad I'd give my right arm to find one


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 21, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Dangggg that sucks! Well that makes me feel a bit better lol! Well, the fact I’m not the only one I mean.


You definetly are not alone Cat!
The crazy thing about my break was the bottom was the only thing that survived. To turn lemons in to lemonade, i cut the bottom clean around and ground down the lip creating a neat embossed plate. What do you think?


----------



## treasurekidd (Apr 21, 2020)

The C&Co bottle was Colgate & Co, mostl likely was a perfume product:









						COLGATES Rare Antique Violet Toilet Water Bottle New York 1910  RARE  Violet  | eBay
					

Colgate New York USA Toilet Water Bottle- 1910. Antique Colgate's Lilac Toilet Bottle. This a wonderful looking Colgate LaFrance Toilet Water Bottle with Great Graphics. This product is appx 6" high and has in raised relief a Colgate & Co. on the back of the bottle.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Michaelppoling78 (Apr 22, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Really? Dang that stinks. I find way more broken ones then good condition ones. In fact it’s a really good day if I find one of those and it’s rare like I’ve got hundreds of bottles maybe even 1000 probably a little less than that honestly but still out of all those I’ve probably only got about six or seven in good condition and about four Or five more cracked or chipped. you wanna hear something awful?
> 
> I was trying to show my boyfriend who always has his face in his phone, one of the bottles after I cleaned it.. (I found three that day) two were the same 1 was different from the other two. The one that was different was really cool and it was the only one in perfect condition the other two had either cracks or chips. I have them all out laying on my bed after I cleaned them.. and I was holding the different one in my hand out towards him telling him to grab it so he could see it. He wasn’t paying attention and after about 45 seconds of me holding it and him not looking over I said “F” -it and started to pull it back towards me and it slipped out of my hands and fell on to the two other hutch bottles breaking all three... two of them broke clean in half. I was beyond upset. But it was my fault for having them all out the way I did. Plus I’m a total butterfingers and should have known better.this picture is seconds before that happened. That was my haul that day. r.i.p my lil bottle babies


Omg. That would be heartbreaking. That yellowish colored hutch was probably valuable. I live in wv. I joined bottle diggers and collectors on Facebook. I like it. Today I went for a dig and found awesome broken pieces but the only things I found whole was common bottles. But I seen 2 pieces to straight sided cokes and a piece to an amber coke. A lot of awesome looking carnival glass pieces. I did find a couple local bottles including a local milk bottle which sells for about $40. Anyway the only thing my girlfriend likes about my bottles is when I sell some. Lol. Pic is today's finds


----------



## Catcat16 (Apr 23, 2020)

Michaelppoling78 said:


> Omg. That would be heartbreaking. That yellowish colored hutch was probably valuable. I live in wv. I joined bottle diggers and collectors on Facebook. I like it. Today I went for a dig and found awesome broken pieces but the only things I found whole was common bottles. But I seen 2 pieces to straight sided cokes and a piece to an amber coke. A lot of awesome looking carnival glass pieces. I did find a couple local bottles including a local milk bottle which sells for about $40. Anyway the only thing my girlfriend likes about my bottles is when I sell some. Lol. Pic is today's finds


Wow what are those brows ones in the middle? Got any pictures of them cleaned up? Oh and that little one in the corner looks like a baby bottle for a doll. I collect mini bottles and have a couple. They came filled with candy and when the candy ran out the child would use the bottle (that came with a nipple) as a baby bottle to feed her dolly with. Looks like you actually got some awesome finds!


----------



## Michaelppoling78 (Apr 24, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Wow what are those brows ones in the middle? Got any pictures of them cleaned up? Oh and that little one in the corner looks like a baby bottle for a doll. I collect mini bottles and have a couple. They came filled with candy and when the candy ran out the child would use the bottle (that came with a nipple) as a baby bottle to feed her dolly with. Looks like you actually got some awesome finds!


The brown ones are lysol bottles.the small funny shaped one is a candy bottle. Anyway, I dug my first hutch yesterday and some great finds.


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice bit of booty there Michael! Good finds to clean and enjoy.
~Fred


----------



## Catcat16 (May 5, 2020)

Michaelppoling78 said:


> The brown ones are lysol bottles.the small funny shaped one is a candy bottle. Anyway, I dug my first hutch yesterday and some great finds.


Danggggg what a great haul. I actually just got that one in the middle (the Coca-cola co soda water) yesterday. I actually kicked it wile walking through the woods thinking it was a old ketchup bottle that I have tons of. My husband picked it up and yelled at me saying “what the hell are you kicking this for have you even looked at it?” I said no and he handed it to me so I felt stupid immediately. Learned my lesson lol.
 Damn that amber coke is a great find. In all the hundreds and hundreds of bottles I’ve found I’ve only found two amber cokes. The first one is 98.9 % perfect. The very top of the lip is missing :/ the other one was perfect but I sold it on this website for a 130 bucks! So for me it’s not everyday you come across all that good stuff at once.

oh and I’ve never seen Lysol bottles like that.. all mine are small like this..


----------



## hemihampton (May 5, 2020)

Congrats on digging your first hutch. LEON.


----------

